# Finally deactivated from Lyft



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I have no idea what happened... I've been shuffling at least the last 75 rides... tried to go on A shuffling rampage today and boom, your account needs attention


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have no idea what happened... I've been shuffling at least the last 75 rides... tried to go on A shuffling rampage today and boom, your account needs attention


Maybe it’s just a time out?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Your streak was impressive.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have no idea what happened... I've been shuffling at least the last 75 rides... tried to go on A shuffling rampage today and boom, your account needs attention


How much is the shuffle fee on Lyft for pax no show?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How much is the shuffle fee on Lyft for pax no show?


$2.00 😂🤣



Juggalo9er said:


> I have no idea what happened... I've been shuffling at least the last 75 rides... tried to go on A shuffling rampage today and boom, your account needs attention


You have no idea what happened?🤣. Why do I find this hard to believe? Obviously you're only allowed to shuffle 74 times. You got greedy with the 75th time🤦‍♀️😉


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> $2.00 😂🤣
> 
> 
> You have no idea what happened?🤣. Why do I find this hard to believe? Obviously you're only allowed to shuffle 74 times. You got greedy with the 75th time🤦‍♀️😉


$2.00 is not worth shuffling. You have to wait 5 minutes to make $2.00, its not a very profitable move.

 

On Uber it's $3.75, so way more profitable and worth doing (especially if you can do it 2 times).


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> $2.00 😂🤣
> 
> 
> You have no idea what happened?🤣. Why do I find this hard to believe? Obviously you're only allowed to shuffle 74 times. You got greedy with the 75th time🤦‍♀️😉


A lyft shuffle pays mileage and time.... the base is $2


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Your streak was impressive.


I thought so


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> $2.00 is not worth shuffling. You have to wait 5 minutes to make $2.00, its not a very profitable move.
> 
> 
> 
> On Uber it's $3.75, so way more profitable and worth doing (especially if you can do it 2 times).


Lyft is more profitable if done correctly


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

And you are not surprised, right?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SHalester said:


> And you are not surprised, right?


Not at all....I consider it a promotion

Who is going to pay for the gas in my boat now


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Who is going to pay for the gas in my boat now


many more gigs to chose to commit fraud. Go for it. set some records.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have no idea what happened... I've been shuffling at least the last 75 rides... tried to go on A shuffling rampage today and boom, your account needs attention


So you drive to a pick-up location, spend your time and gas along with other car expenses associated with driving, then shuffle for $2.00 instead of doing a ride for actual fare, plus bonuses, and potential tips? That's hilarious. You can't make this shit up🤣🤦‍♂️


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> So you drive to a pick-up location, spend your time and gas along with other car expenses associated with driving, then shuffle for $2.00 instead of doing a ride for actual fare, plus bonuses, and potential tips? That's hilarious. You can't make this shit up🤣🤦‍♂️


Average was closer to $6.50
Those expenses would generally be worse if the trip were given, math does not lie
The fact that your don't understand math can't be made up


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have no idea what happened... I've been shuffling at least the last 75 rides... tried to go on A shuffling rampage today and boom, your account needs attention


Could be something simple like document update


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Average was closer to $6.50
> Those expenses would generally be worse if the trip were given, math does not lie
> The fact that your don't understand math can't be made up


You definitely got a wrong math if you were deactivated. Try a better one! 🤣


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> You definitely got a wrong math if you were deactivated. Try a better one! 🤣


Alright.... what is the rate per mile in your city.... canceling, I was averaging $1.62 a mile


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Could be something simple like document update


Nah man screw lyft....I was aiming for it


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Alright.... what is the rate per mile in your city.... canceling, I was averaging $1.62 a mile


I drive on Lux and Lux Black in my city which pays $1.80 and $2.70 per mile respectively but even with all that I never average $6.50 if a pax cancels. It is more like $4-5 because I do not accept any trips more than 5-7 min away.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not at all....I consider it a promotion
> 
> Who is going to pay for the gas in my boat now


Where's your imagination? Buy a sailing vessel.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Where's your imagination? Buy a sailing vessel.


I can't imagine catching steelhead in a sail boat lol


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Nah man screw lyft....I was aiming for it


So you've averaged around $500 on your last 75 shuffle rides? How much time did you spend on it? Wouldn't have it been better to punish Lyft by just quitting and finding another job? What's the point?🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> So you've averaged around $500 on your last 75 shuffle rides? How much time did you spend on it? Wouldn't has it been better to punish Lyft by just quitting and finding another job? What's the point?


Because I'm basically retired.... and very very cynical


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Because I'm basically retired.... and very very cynical


Alright, good luck with that then!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> Alright, good luck with that then!


I don't believe in luck but ty,


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Average was closer to $6.50
> Those expenses would generally be worse if the trip were given, math does not lie
> The fact that your don't understand math can't be made up


 you're an Idiot...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Those expenses would generally be worse if the trip were given


only if every single shuffle was a short ride. Maybe. Still a lot of work for crumbs.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SHalester said:


> only if every single shuffle was a short ride. Maybe. Still a lot of work for crumbs.


You mean gas money for the boat


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

It's nice to know where the limit is. Thank you!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> You mean gas money for the boat


yeah, no. Crumbs and when you figure net-net not even crumbs.

You found the max they allow for obvious evil/fraud shuffles, so at least there is that. Now somebody needs to find uber's limit.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SHalester said:


> yeah, no. Crumbs and when you figure net-net not even crumbs.
> 
> You found the max they allow for obvious evil/fraud shuffles, so at least there is that. Now somebody needs to find uber's limit.


I was averaging.... who cares lol


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

If you hunt down each pax you shuffled and pay them back the cancel fee they were charged Lyft will reinstate you.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> If you hunt down each pax you shuffled and pay them back the cancel fee they were charged Lyft will reinstate you.


Lyft is very good at giving you cancel fees which the help desk describes as bonus payments.
From what I can see these help desk people are young people who are given leeway to issue bonuses if your gripe is legitimate.
I am not afraid to streatch the truth a bit and or exaggerate a bit as they are not going to start an investigation.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> I drive on Lux and Lux Black in my city which pays $1.80 and $2.70 per mile respectively but even with all that I never average $6.50 if a pax cancels. It is more like $4-5 because I do not accept any trips more than 5-7 min away.


Those are some good rates.... what's your average take and miles driven per day...


----------

